

Online CSS Editor - Keios
http://www.cssfly.net/
CSSFly is a web 2.0 tool for easy editing websites direct and in real-time in your browser.
======
lkozma
Doesn't pg have a patent on this? :)

<http://www.google.com/patents?id=MEx4AAAAEBAJ>

------
Harj
does this give me anything more than that offered by firebug/firefox web
developer plugin?

~~~
marrone
that is what I was wondering. Nice idea either way, buy it doesn't beat
firebug

------
orph
Such a cute idea!

